# IIIIIIIITTTTTSSSSS River Track Time!!!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here we go fellas!!!!! It's River Time!!!

The highly anticipated round #2 of the 2008 HARC Racing Series gets underway promptly at 11:00AM this Saturday 3/22 at the River Race Track!

Gates open at 8:00AM, signups close at 10:00AM, races end ????? If you're gonna be late, call ahead and let us know so we can sign you in.

First entry $25, additional entries $10 each.

Cash payouts for 1st - 3rd if class has 8 or more entries. Cash payouts for 1st place only if 7 or less in class. (FYI, Southside paid out almost $400 in cash prizes at round #1 !!!)

here's a link to there site with a map in case you need it:
http://www.riverracetrack.com/

The weather is looking like it couldn't be better for this weekend! Supposed to rain later today, or early tomorrow (Tuesday), but after that it's sunny, upper 70's, & less than 10% chance of rain from Wednesday through Saturday!

For those of you who haven't been to the River Track, you have my word that you will have an absolute blast at this track! BBBBIIIIIGGGG AAAAIIIIIRRRR!!!!!!

Bring a swimsuit, fishing pole, or even an RC boat if you want!

Who's coming & what are you racing?

Anyone else want to share their experience with us about the River Track?

Mine was last year Tim Carter had his small brushless boat out there and when a REAL boat would go by on the river, he'd have a drag race with them and pretty much win! (Tim, bring it again!)


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Weather permitting, I'll be there!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

for those of you who haven't been to the river, here's a link to some videos & photos:

A lap around the track....that jump puts your car over 15 feet in the air! And don't worry, the jump is pitched perfectly so it's easy to make it.....just grab a handful of trigger and you're good to go!





some back flip action:










some photos from last year:
http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z163/HoustonAreaRC/HARC%20Round%205%20at%20The%20River%20Track/


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

whats the best tire to run out there


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you can't go wrong with crimefighters!


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

ok thank you


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Anybody interested in running gas truck at this race? Nik, Justin?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry Guys but I have to miss this race, I loved it out there last year and I look forward to racing again real soon....anyone who has not been out to the RiverTrack, you WILL have a blast....you guys forgot about the free hotdogs last year, that was a pleasent surprise!!!! good luck to all!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

those were the only chili dogs I've ever had that didn't rip me up inside!

paul, why you no come to race?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

just a very busy weekend for me CV. Plus I have motor issues and other things on my plate. Ill be back soon enough......I hope!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

we'll miss ya man!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll be MIA too, we're headed to Austin. I'm going to check out Ncontrol's 1/10 track while I'm there though. Looks like I'll miss the April race too with the reschedule. We have tickets to High School Musical on Ice that day. Daughters and their birthdays, LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you know those tickets were for you!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> you know those tickets were for you!


Busted. I'm hoping Vanessa Hudgens shows up for a "photo shoot". Ha ha ha.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

excellent recovery there, sir


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

2 more days! You ready CV?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Got the truggy ready, got the 1/10 buggy ready, and my 1/8 buggy is ready (just need to clean it up a little). Got all my batteries laid out to charge.......dang straight I'm ready! What time you getting there?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

WEATHER UPDATE:

0% chance of rain, highs in the upper 70's all the way through Saturday!

I'm gonna have to sacrifice something to the RC gods to give thanks!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I will be there bright and early. I think I am going to pit under the building. Ezup takes up alot of room in my car.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm shooting for 8-8:30.

I setup right behind the berm for the big air jump last year, and got completely dusted! I'm gonna have to scope out a new spot.

I found myself driving to work this morning thinking "dang, I wish it was Friday instead of Thursday! I'm ready to race!"


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

haha. Ask your wife if she will hook us up with a pot of her famous sausage con-queso-dip. I got the chips!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

MMMMMM.....now I'm freakin hungry! 

She doesn't trust me to take the crock-pot to a race anymore, because last time I took it to Trey's (HIRCR), I forgot and left it there for like a month!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

lmao! Dude, I got 2 of em at the house. One is kinda big, But the other is perfect. Get with me this evening when you get off and let me know what all is in the recipe.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

man, it's super easy if you want to make some.

get a tube of spicy pan sausage & brown it in a skillet like it was ground beef. Put the cooked sausage, a block of velveeta, and 2 cans of rotel in the crockpot and let it cook for about 30 minutes on high.....stirring occasionally. Dicing up the velveeta into cubes makes it melt a lot faster.

like I said, there's nothing to it!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Aight, I will make the dip and you bring the chips, Deal?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sure! I'll bring a case of ice waters too


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Cool. Is anyone pitting with you?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nik & my neighbor Kevin will be with me, but you're welcome join.....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, now I'm REAAAAALLY bummed I'm missing, LOL. Ncontrol is a great track, but no place has ambience like The River.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah....that place really is the definition of what RC racing should be about to me. Places like N-control, Mike's, etc have top notch tracks & facilities, but they sometimes really miss the mark on the "fun factor".


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

3 people + tables under 1 ezup = no room. I might bring my small 8x8 ezup.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks like I probably won't make it this time. Even if I could, the Mugen is broke. Anybody got a spare front suspension mount for an mbx5t?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

River Track bound.........


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

See ya guys tomorrow.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm ready!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

You guys that missed this one missed out on some good racing! Super nice weather and the track was dialed. Courtney, Sorry you had so many motor issues man. I know it can be a pain in the rear. Get you another P5 and be done with it. Thanks to Dino for pitting for me in the main.... Excellent job bro! I was about 4 seconds from catching the 2nd place ride in order to bump to the expert A main....Ran out of fuel on the turn before the straight! It was all good. I had a great time and it was good to hang out with everyone. I will post some of the pics I took tomorrow.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry I missed it, but had a great time at the Ncontrol 1/10 track. Who won?


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey you guys put on a Good show for my neighbors kids, I hear they ended up staying until the end, glad I made it out for awhile.

Sorry for your troubles Courtney, I swear it was'nt me.
But I'll take the blame.........................I'm used to it!!! LOL


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

No picture of Jason's backflip? LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are the latest points standings as of round 2. I had to combine the sportsman and expert truggies, as we just don't have enough people to run both seperate classes. From now on, until we get at least 2 full mains of truggies, then sportsman & expert will run together.

Also, the prints converted to JPG a little funny, but they're still 100% legible.

Congrats to everyone thus far, and remember: it's a long season! Everyone still gets 2 drop races, so don't worry too much about having a bad finish or missing a race.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

CV, I am kinda confused with the points thing.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

how so?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

How are the points determined again?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The object is to get as few points as possible. 1st place gets 0 points, 2nd gets 1, 3rd gets 2, and so on. 50 points for not showing up at a race. -1 point for TQ. worst 2 races are dropped. Points are tallied as we go.

kosher?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I got it now. Thanks.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yep......get as few as possible. Keep your overall points total as low as possible throughout the year. and like I said, there are 2 drops for your worst finishes (or missed races), so you can factor that in as well. Get a TQ at a race in your class and you'll get a point deducted from your total (again, that's a good thing)


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Aight. Time to step it up son


----------

